# Miss M gets an autograph.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

"Ride On!"
"Richard Schwinn"


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

She thought this guy was a "Hottie." :thumbsup: 


'till I told her there was no hair under that cap.


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

Where was this?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Then we fooled around with some more plastic (it wasn't bad at all  ).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

But this was really good!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

BIGBOB said:


> Where was this?


Hi Revolution VIPs!
If you are receiving this email then you’ve RSVPed for Biketoberfest 2008 VIP Day on Saturday, October 18th from 10AM-5PM and we’re looking forward to seeing you in just over a week! Here are a few very important details for you to know:

VIP Day is Saturday, October 18th from 10AM-5PM. The event will take place at the beautiful Occoquan Regional Park (9751 Ox Road, Lorton, VA 22079, http://www.nvrpa.org/parks/occoquan/). Entry to the Park and parking is free, as is your entry to the event. Upon entry you will see signs for Biketoberfest Parking and the Main Expo Site.

When you arrive at the Expo site, please proceed to the Registration Tent. Here you and your guest will receive name badges as well as a lunch ticket, provided courtesy of Whole Foods. Your lunch ticket will designate you as part of the Green or Red Group. We encourage you to enjoy your lunch at one of our Platinum Sponsors’ pavilions: the Trek Pavilion, Gore Pavilion or CycleOps Pavilion. Your name badge will be your ticket to enter the event and test out demo bikes so don’t lose it! You will also be asked to supply a valid driver’s license and credit card to test out any demo bikes.

We encourage you to get there early as our special guest, professional cyclist Levi Leipheimer (most recently 2nd at the Vuelta a Espana and 3rd at the Olympic Time Trial) will only be there from 10-12:30 signing autographs and for a private Q&A with you. The first 150 VIPs will also receive a bag with some surprise goodies (unfortunately we are not able to offer bags to guests of VIPs).


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

Aaaarrrrrgh............I was going to go to that thing!

Stupid cub scouts...grumblegrumblegruble


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Industry shindig... niiiice!

I knew Miss M is a petite lady, but standing next to Levi really gives her some scale...


----------



## FishrCutB8 (Aug 2, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Industry shindig... niiiice!
> 
> I knew Miss M is a petite lady, but standing next to Levi really gives her some scale...


She'd still rip his legs off...


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm either not buying enough bikes, travelling in the wrong circles, or both.

Figuring its the _*latter*_.


On the other hand we did have a beautifull day for it. Thanks for the pic's.


----------



## lot8con8 (May 17, 2006)

MB1 said:


> But this was really good!



That food does look good.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

MB1 said:


> "Ride On!"
> "Richard Schwinn"


was he drunk when he signed that? I thought my handwriting was bad. :cryin:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

FishrCutB8 said:


> She'd still rip his legs off...


I love my wife but I ain't drinking that Kool-Aid.:nono:


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Did you ask him how he can charge so much for an R22 frame compared to a Gunnar frame?....Did you smack him in the face if he said "Because I can".

Wait!.....better not.....He might raise the price on the Gunnar frame by $300.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

BIGBOB said:


> I'm either not buying enough bikes, travelling in the wrong circles, or both....


Just buy a carbon bike and a blinged out tandem, and watch those hoity-toity invitations roll in.



Hey MB1 - I saw this on VeloNews and instantly thought - "MB1 would get some great photos there"

http://www.velonews.com/article/84382/historic-venue-for-city-bikes-dccx-cyclocross-race


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Just buy a carbon bike and a blinged out tandem, and watch those hoity-toity invitations roll in....


Not to mention 5 Waterfords and a Gunnar. :blush2: 

It is amazing what you can afford when there are no auto expenses.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> She thought this guy was a "Hottie." :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 'till I told her there was no hair under that cap.


I'm crushed. :cryin: I did not know that Miss M was prejudiced against those of us who are "beyond hair." I guess that I will have to remember to keep my helmet on the next time that I see her.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MarkS said:


> I'm crushed. :cryin: I did not know that Miss M was prejudiced against those of us who are "beyond hair." I guess that I will have to remember to keep my helmet on the next time that I see her.


Na, she still thought he was a "Cutie."

Seemed like a pretty nice fella too for a star athlete.


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

MB1 said:


> She thought this guy was a "Hottie." :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 'till I told here there was no hair under that cap.


he IS a hottie! which doesn't even require hair under the cap.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> was he drunk when he signed that?


I would have had absolutely no idea what he wrote if MB1 didn't translate. What did RS think of the plastic bikes being tried out by the loyal customers?


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

See this is why I want to be a mod. They get the annual RBR mod picnic, the RBR mod vacation, free stays at 5 star hotel for bike related travel, and invites to VIP bike stuff. Lucky bastids.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

paint said:


> he IS a hottie! which doesn't even require hair under the cap.


I'm glad to hear that some women don't believe that hotness and baldness are incompatible. :thumbsup: Of course, the only woman that counts for me, Mrs. S, was programmed to like bald men -- her father is as follically challenged as I am.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Seemed like a pretty nice fella too for a star athlete.


:thumbsup: He's a really nice guy. He allowed me to tag along with his team at the time (Gerolsteiner) as they did a an easy warm-up prior to the start of a Tour of California. What's funny is they had their team kits intentionally covered, but I recognized the bikes. Anyways, for a Fred like me it was a lot of fun.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

*Miss M smiles!!*

She always looks so intense when riding. Why, she really has quite a nice smile. Of course I would too if I was cuddled up to Levi on a cold day!!

But what's going on in the pic with Richard? Is she stepping on his foot?

Looks like a fun day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

theBreeze said:


> ....Why, she really has quite a nice smile. Of course I would too if I was cuddled up to Levi on a cold day!!
> 
> But what's going on in the pic with Richard? Is she stepping on his foot?
> 
> Looks like a fun day.


It was a great day. We went down there not expecting much and were astounded by how nice the event was (and quite mellow while we were there).

A very good day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

jupiterrn said:


> See this is why I want to be a mod. They get the annual RBR mod picnic, the RBR mod vacation, free stays at 5 star hotel for bike related travel, and invites to VIP bike stuff. Lucky bastids.


Plus access to the company liquor cabinet when gregg is out of town! :thumbsup:


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks like fun.

I was wondering why Richard wasn't at the local bike fed fund raiser Friday night (see Nnnnc thread).


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Did you ask him how he can charge so much for an R22 frame compared to a Gunnar frame?....Did you smack him in the face if he said "Because I can".
> 
> Wait!.....better not.....He might raise the price on the Gunnar frame by $300.


You don't like it, maybe you should start your own bike business. :thumbsup: 

I like the sound of "Grumpy Bikes". :thumbsup: 

I'll be first in line.  


BTW aren't Gunnars made in size run batches and Waterfords one at a time customs? Big time cost difference right there.

BTW2 sounds like someone wants an R22 (we love ours!).


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

sounds like someone wants an R22

Can't see spending that kind of coin on something that will spend time sliding across the road.
Maybe when I get old and stop racing.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Plus access to the company liquor cabinet when gregg is out of town! :thumbsup:


Not to mention Pie of the Month club memberships.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

I was bummed when I found out that was this weekend. We had to go to Pgh and missed it. Looks like a good time. 

Do you know what it was like for the non-VIPer's? Nothing but warm water and rotten apples?


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Having bought a Gunnar from Revolution, I did receive an invite, but missed the fine print mentioning that Richard Schwinn would be in attendance. The location was about an hour away, so I did a ride with a local club instead. At one point I was admiring the paint work on a bike in front of me and when I pulled aside of the rider I noted that it was a Waterford with SS lugs. Maybe one day for me, but for now, I’m quite happy with the Gunnar.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

HokieRider said:


> ...Do you know what it was like for the non-VIPer's? Nothing but warm water and rotten apples?


I was thinking about you *whilst * :thumbsup: we were riding down there. Now that the weather is more to our liking (getting cold and nasty) the trails aren't going to be as crowded so we will be heading down there more often. We are going to have to arrange a meet this winter.

The vendors paid for the food, the caterer was Fresh Fields (or is it Whole Foods Market-I can never remember which name they use) so although the spread for the public day likely wasn't as lavish as this VIP meal I am sure it was good quality.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

*Wow*

A picture where you actually get to see Ms. M - she usually is riding away at some
impossible velocity. And she smiles too! I think the autograph was all scribbly like
that because he was nervous around her! heh.


----------



## HokieRider (Oct 6, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I was thinking about you *whilst * :thumbsup: we were riding down there. Now that the weather is more to our liking (getting cold and nasty) the trails aren't going to be as crowded so we will be heading down there more often. We are going to have to arrange a meet this winter.


Aw...how nice to be remembered. Both Ejdo and I drive right past Occoquan every day on the way to work, so you were right in our neck of the woods. 

Our schedules are usually rediculously full, but it would be awesome to hook up and get our butts kicked by Miss M sometime this fall/winter.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*We had a nice ride home but Miss M wanted to shop.*

I broke out the BOB.

After all; it is Biketoberfest! :thumbsup:


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

MB1 said:


> Plus access to the company liquor cabinet when gregg is out of town! :thumbsup:


Hey MB1 and coolhand....don't forget that you NOW have to hit up Thien for the keys...I've long since passed them over to him.

But don't expect to find any Cazadores left in there....(hic)

-g

(besides, he logged about 98 more miles than me, this past weekend, so he's more qualified for the job!)


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Tell Ms. M...*

... she, uh, looks kinda hot!


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Wow*

You guys certainly have chosen to "live life". I admire your drive.


----------

